# Problem mit geteilter IP



## M. Zink (28. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nun etliche Themen durch um das Problem zu lösen aber irgendwie passende die Lösungen nicht ganz zu meinem Problem.

Ich habe auf meinem Server fast seit einem Jahr ISP laufen. Ich habe einen Anbieter, einen Kunden und eine Standardvorlage für Webseiten. Bis jetzt habe ich immer beim Anlegen einer Domain einfach nur die Anbieter, den Kunden und die Vorlage ausgewählt, dann die Domain eingetragen und die Haken bei Create DNS und Create DNS-MX gesetzt und fertig. Ich habe nur eine IP Adresse und diese steht auch korrekt in dem dafür vorgesehenen Feld. Auch die Einträge im DNS sind exakt so wie bei den anderen Domains wo es funktioniert. Ich erkenne einfach keinen Grund wieso das ganze jetzt plötzlich nicht funktioniert. Ich habe auch schon mal die Domain gelöscht und neu angelegt und auch das hat absolut keine Besserung gebracht.

Ich bin mir absolut sicher alles genau so gemacht zu haben wie bisher nur plötzlich kommt der mir mit so einer Fehlermeldung um die Ecke. Kann das daran liegen das die Domain ganz frisch registriert ist und ggf. die Einträge noch nicht auf allen DNS Servern aktualisiert sind?

EDIT:
Ich glaube ich hab die Ursache für mein Problem gefunden auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wie das sein kann. Wenn ich mir die vhosts.conf ansehe dann finde ich da Einträge für alle angelegten Domains auf dem Server. Für alle, nur nicht für die Domain welche den Fehler bringt. Auch wenn ich die Domain ganz lösche und neu anlege ändert sich daran nichts. Auch eine andere Domain wird von ISP zwar angelegt aber nicht in der vhosts eingetragen. Und ich habe weder manuell an der Datei rum gemacht noch hat sich auf dem Server was verändert. Witzigerweise wenn ich in den Apache Direktiven was eintrage dann wird das auch gespeichert nur dennoch gibts den Eintrag in der VHosts nicht.

EDIT2:
OK inzwischen konnte ich das Problem weiter eingrenzen. Habe mir mal das Log von ISP angeschaut und folgende Einträge gefunden.


> 28.10.2008 - 10:46:09 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2447: WARNING: could not httpd -t  &> /dev/null
> 28.10.2008 - 10:46:09 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2458: httpd syntax seems to contain errors, reloading with old configuration
> 28.10.2008 - 10:46:09 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2459: mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_28-10-08_10-46-09
> 28.10.2008 - 10:46:09 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2460: mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~ /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf


Das sieht mir so aus, dass irgendwas in der conf nicht stimmt und er diese deshalb umbenennt und die ursprüngliche wieder her nimmt. Ich hab mal beide conf Dateien verglichen und auffällig ist das bei jedem virtuellen Host der Eintrag "SuexecUserGroup" fehlt. Also in der welche ausgeführt wird fehlt der Eintrag. Und es fehlt eben der eine virtuelle Host für die neue Domain komplett. Aber bei dem Eintrag finde ich absolut keinen Hinweis warum der für Fehler sorgen sollte. Hier mal der Eintrag welcher in der inaktiven conf drin steht.


> ######################################
> # Vhost: www.testdomain.de:80
> ######################################
> #
> ...


(die tatsächliche Domain habe ich unkenntlich gemacht da es eine Kundendomain ist welche später erst aktiv werden soll)
Mir fällt nichts auf weshalb der meinen könnte die conf sei fehlerhaft und ersetzt sie wieder durch die alte.


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2008)

Deine apache Config enthält einen Syntax Fehler, daher kann ISPConfig sie nicht mehr schreiben.

1) Benenne die letzte Kopie der Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf mit angehängtem Datum un Vhosts_ispconfig.conf um:


```
mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_28-10-08_10-46-09 /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
```
2) rufe auf:

httpd -t

das gibt Dir dann den Fehler aus.


----------



## M. Zink (29. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort. Dein Tip war auch treffend bzw. konnte ich darüber was heraus finden.


> server1:/etc/apache2/vhosts# httpd -t
> Syntax error on line 2163 of /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:
> RewriteBase: only valid in per-directory config files


Was bedeutet dieses "only valid in per-directory config files"? Kann ich die conf nun runter laden, bearbeiten und den Fehler entfernen und wieder hoch laden so, dass ISP auch nachher damit wieder arbeitet? Oder soll ich lieber versuchen heraus zu finden welche Domain den Fehler enthält und dann in ISP das Problem lösen? Oder gibts einen dritten Weg der besser ist?

EDIT:
OK ich muss mir abgewöhnen zu schreiben bevor ich mal geschaut hab. Ich konnte ermitteln, dass das Problem an einer Domain lag welche nur zu Testzwecken angelegt wurde. Diese Domain beinhaltete ein Skript für Immobilienmarkler (MaklerPlus) und darin gibt es wohl einen Fehler in den Apache Direktiven. Jedenfalls hab ich diese Domain gelöscht und siehe da - es läuft alles ohne Fehler.


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2008)

Du hast in irgendeinem Deiner Webs eine fehlerhaft Konfiguration im apache direktiven Feld. Du musst es dort in ISPConfig ändern, die Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf kann nicht manuell geändert werden.


----------



## Rupertt (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

alle 3 Domains auf dem neuen Server haben keinerlei Apache Direktiven gestetzt.

Eine der Drei hat den passenden ServerAlias, die die ich zuerst angelegt hatte.

EDIT:

ups sorry, das war der falche Tab im firefox...


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2011)

Es geht in dem Thread hier übrigens um ISPConfig 2 und nicht 3.


----------

